# Melia Vacation Club - Good Club or Bad?



## wyatt-wyatt

I have the opportunity to buy a used membership in the Melia Vacation Club.  Its an older membership (doesn't have "options") but can be used anywhere in the MVC system (its based in the Gran Melia Cancun).

What have been people's experiences with this vacation club?  Is it a good one to join?  My wife and I (and young son) are primarily interested in visiting the Caribbean & Central America during the winter months.  If its not good, what club is better?

(P.S. I'm new to TUG.  If this is not the right forum to ask this question in, please let me know where I should post it).  Thanks!


----------



## Idahodude

Haven't experienced a membership, but have been to two Melia properties (including Cancun) and liked them very much.


----------



## jericap

I belong to the Club, the older one also and have never had a problem getting a room anywhere but in Costa Rico. Costa Rico only has 15 timeshare units. I'm based in Punta Cana and use it annually. My son just returned from Cancun and loved it. We have also used it in Cabo...never a problem.


----------



## Larry

Idahodude said:


> Haven't experienced a membership, but have been to two Melia properties (including Cancun) and liked them very much.



Also not a member but I have been to Melia Paridisus in Punta Cana and Melia has 3 resorts in PC and we loved Paridisus and the two other resorts in Punta Cana are also great!!! 

I have also visited Melia In Cancun and it also looks like a great property.


----------



## lobsterlover

*Melia*

I have an uncle who bought a few re sale weeks. He said he was sitting at the bar one night and was talking to a guy who bought a package from a travel agency. When my uncle found out what that guy had paid and what he had to pay (maintainence fees, flights and the all inclusive) my uncle found out he paid way more. Not happy.
He did get a bunch of extra weeks for the price of the maintenence fees when he bought. He offered me one. My travel agent friend sent me her travel agency cost and it was cheaper.
So, I would suggest getting on the Expedia site and doing a little reasearch so you don't get burned like my uncle.


----------



## wvanly

I own two older memberships, bought resale at a very good price.  One is based at the Paradisus in Punta Cana and the other in Cabo (which I have never been to).  They have a great exchange program, very cheap to exchange within resorts.  I have only been to the Paradisus (Punta Cana) and the Melia in Puerto Vallarta.  Both very nice resorts and use them yearly or send friends there.  This year had 5 rooms at the Melia in Puerto Vallarta for a group of family and friends who wanted to do the all inclusive.  I had another group that stayed at Los Tules (Royal Holiday).  

With my membership I can exchange into the Paradisus and (I believe) it is the Melia Tropical in Punta Cana, Cabo, Puerto Vallarta, Ixtapa, Cancun, Cozumel, Costa Rica and Panama Canal.  

The all-inclusive is optional, which is nice, especially in Puerto Vallarta because there are so many options nearby.  You have a choice of none, 3, 5 or 7 days per week.  In Punta Cana the all-inclusive is a necessity because there aren't many places to eat/drink and a lot of all-inclusive restaurants.


----------



## wyobean

We also own 2 weeks in the old system.  Both of ours are based in Cozumel, which is where we want to be.  Have always gotten our week(ours are floating with no problem.  We go in Feb. and there doesn't seem to be many people there then.  The units are beautiful.  We purchased both of ours resale for very little money. If I were you, I wouldn't pay over $1000-$1500 total(including closing costs).  There are plenty of bargains out there.  We love the Cozumel resort and we have never done the AI.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt

*Melia vs. Other Caribbean Timeshare Brands*

There are a lot of relatively cheap used Melia time shares out there (especially as compared to Marriott, Westin, Wyndham, etc.).  Is that because no one knows about them because they are European?  Or is that because people don't like the resorts?

Whats attractive to me is that Melia has a lot of properties throughout the Caribbean, Mexico, and Central America, whereas the major American points brands only have a very few.

Am I missing something?  Are there other points/type time share companies with lots of Caribbean properties that are equal to or more attractive than Melia's?


----------



## Pat H

I own in Costa Rica and have been there. Very nice but to me the AI is rather expensive. I own with 3 other people so I only get to use it every 4 yrs. My plan is to use it in Cancun or Punta Cana next time although Panama intrigues me too.


----------

